
Kik raises $50M ahead of token sale for its cryptocurrency Kin - imartin2k
https://venturebeat.com/2017/08/29/kik-raises-50-million-ahead-of-token-sale-for-its-cryptocurrency-kin/
======
hkmurakami
It seems like many of these big ICOs come with presales to VCs at lower
prices. Doesn't this somehow violate the spirit of what blockchain technology
/ cryptocurrencies are supposed to adhere to?

